# UN Observers To Be Removed



## tomahawk6 (28 Jul 2006)

The unarmed observers will be withdrawn from the border area.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060728/ap_on_re_mi_ea/lebanon_israel


----------



## cplcaldwell (28 Jul 2006)

The part I can't comprehend comes farther down in the article...



> "We did repeatedly in recent days say (to Israel) that this was an exposed position, that Hezbollah militants were 500 meters (yards) away shielding themselves near U.N. workers and civilians," U.N. humanitarian chief Jan Egeland said. "That's why it is so inexplicable that what happened."



Who exactly is this Egeland guy? Let's see, put unarmed observers on strategic features, have them build and maintain insfrastructure that aids the movement of combattants throughout the area,  have them constantly report on developments in plain language on the R/T, allow combattants to shelter on those features and/or not pull out the observers, have a war start *and then find the outcome is inexplicable??? * What planet is this dude from?


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jul 2006)

He's a "U.N. Humanitarian Chief."  To those people all wars, and all warriors, are inexplicable. Evil people to be sure, but not registering within their humanitarian mindset.


----------



## cplcaldwell (28 Jul 2006)

It just seems like an astounding thing to say. 
_
"Like, well, we took these guys, poured gasoline over them, left them in the middle of a riot and now we're surprised that they got burned, hey, who would of thought someone would have thrown a molotov at a riot?"_

This is a terrible incident, and it has been noted by other posters that everyone is at fault for what happened. I would have to tend to follow that line. 

But holy cow! its either really stupid or really disingenuous to be surprised at this. So far it seems that only two partys remain to accept some of the responsibility and express sincere regret, the UN and Hezbollah. 

Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## joaquim (28 Jul 2006)

what this Jan Egeland said contradicts what another UN "chief" said two days ago:



> Nonetheless, the operations base took 21 strikes from Israeli artillery, Jane Holl Lute, assistant secretary-general for peacekeeping operations, told council members yesterday. (...)  "To our knowledge, unlike in the vicinity of some of our other patrol bases, Hezbollah firing was not taking place within the immediate vicinity of the patrol base," she said. "



Furthermore, the email from Major Kruedener to CTV days before his death also confirmed that Hezbollah maintained "static positions in and around our patrol Base." This also contradicts Lute. As all can see, truth is not a priority at the UN.

http://www.washtimes.com/world/20060726-113212-1307r.htm


----------



## North Star (28 Jul 2006)

Methinks some biases on the UN's part are starting to emerge...

Koffi Annan really stepped in it when he declared that Israel had deliberately targeted the outpost, and then had to eat those words.


----------



## MarkOttawa (28 Jul 2006)

See this from_ Captain's Quarters_:

July 28, 2006
UN Acts Late In Removing Observers
http://www.captainsquartersblog.com/mt/archives/007641.php

Note three UN protests this year about Hezb locating near UNTSO.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## cplcaldwell (28 Jul 2006)

A little digging here into the UN report cited.... 



> Some Hizbollah positions remained in close proximity to United Nations positions, especially in the Hula area, *posing a significant security risk to United Nations personnel and equipment,* as demonstrated during the heavy exchanges of fire on 28 May. In letters to the Foreign Minister, dated 23 March, 27 June and 5 July 2006, the Force Commander, *General Pellegrini, expressed grave concern about the Hizbollah construction works in close proximity  * to United Nations positions and requested that the Government of Lebanon take necessary actions to rectify the situation. However, *the situation remained unchanged despite repeated objections addressed by UNIFIL to the Lebanese authorities*. UNIFIL observed the reconstruction of Hizbollah positions that were damaged or destroyed during the 28 May exchange of fire. 1


 (my hilites)


1Report of the Secretary-General on the United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon,(For the period from 21 January 2006 to 18 July 2006)  PP 6, Sect 28. Online copy can be found at UN Website. *Reproduced under the Fair Dealings Provisions of the Copyright Act, RSC. *

_edits for spelling_


----------

